# First time little problems you have to deal with.



## Ceege (Jul 30, 2020)

On my own for the first time and my hot water heater wasn't heating up. The pilot light had gone out.  I found the paperwork from when it was installed years ago, and read up on how to relight it.  I moved things out of the way, got 2 cushions out of a bin I had in the utility room - one to kneel on and one to rest my arm on - and moved the dial to _pilot_, held it in, and kept pushing the little black button til the blue light started to flash.  *Mission accomplished. * 
This may not seem like a big deal, but I have never been mechanically inclined.  I can usually figure something out if I have some _step by step_ directions, though.  I've always said, "If you can read, you can do just about anything".
_I'm so proud of myself. _


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2020)

Good job!


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

As they say, "You go girl", we are proud of you. Having worked with numerous women in technical jobs I can assure you that they are every bit as capable of figuring out mechanical and electrical things as their male counterparts.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 30, 2020)

Good for you, Ceegee! I remember going through that stage of all those scary “firsts”, and isn’t it a wonderful feeling when things go well!


----------



## Ceege (Jul 30, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Good for you, Ceegee! I remember going through that stage of all those scary “firsts”, and isn’t it a wonderful feeling when things go well!


Yes, it is.  When I dug out the paper work, it was to find a phone number so I could call them to come out and do it for me.  But, I found the directions and thought I might as well make the effort.  No telling when I might have to do it again and I can't keep calling people to do these little things for me.  These little accomplishments will add up and make me feel a bit more independent.  Won't have to throw money at things I can really do for myself with a little effort and gumption.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 30, 2020)

You tube's how to _______  (fill in the blank), has become my go to for fixing stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 31, 2020)

Congratulations!

_“Figuring things out for yourself is the only real freedom anyone really has. Use that freedom.”_ - Lieutenant Jean Rasczak, Starship Troopers

_"Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less."_ - Marie Curie


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 31, 2020)

Wow, Ceege, you are braver than I.  Good for you.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 31, 2020)

I know exactly how you feel. Just yesterday, I came in here and my modem wasn't working. I turned it off and back on again, waited for it to connect and it still would not make the connection. I rebooted the computer, waited and still it would not connect. Then I unplugged the cable from the jack and plugged it back in but it felt like it wasn't going down as it should. I pulled out my flashlight and looked down into the jack and saw something plastic in it that shouldn't be there.

Then I remembered an old cable had broken off about a year ago or more and maybe that was what was down there. I thought but  it has been working so what is going on. I didn't want to call a service man just for a stopped up jack so I pulled out some tweezers, shined my flashlight down in it and pulled that sucker out of there. I connected it and turned my modem back on and it worked. I let out the loudest shout of joy I was so proud of myself. I'm surprised my neighbors didn't hear me.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> You tube's how to _______  (fill in the blank), has become my go to for fixing stuff.



Boy, you know it!  ..   Before I sold my house,   youtube  'fix-it' videos   became my best friend,  both for house and car problems when I found myself on my own.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, you feel such a silly "sense of accomplishment" when you manage to tackle even a small issue and come up smelling like a rose...lol.  Good to keep an open mind and at least try, right?


----------



## Ceege (Jul 31, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I let out the loudest shout of joy I was so proud of myself. I'm surprised my neighbors didn't hear me.


That's exactly how I felt.  The only thing I didn't do was pat myself on the back.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 31, 2020)

Ceege said:


> That's exactly how I felt.  The only thing I didn't do was pat myself on the back.



I didn't either Ceege. I was too busy celebrating.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 31, 2020)

I know how you feel.  My husband died 4 months ago, and since then, life has been full of challenges.  Everything is vastly complicated by the fact that I'm legally blind.  I have a lot of adaptive software and household stuff, but it can only do so much.   But yesterday, my new talking kitchen scale came in the mail, and I managed to assemble it, get the batteries in and figure out how to use it.  Which may not seem like a big deal, but try doing it with your eyes closed.  I've learned to embrace the small victories.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2020)

Being a homeowner, I can't list the hundreds of things I've had to fix, over the years.  Being able to do so has probably saved me thousands of dollars.
Just yesterday, I noticed a small puddle of water on the basement floor.  I was able to trace it to a small hole in the drain hose on the AC evaporator.  I just wound a bunch of electrical tape around the damaged area, and next time I go to a hardware store, I'll see if I can find a new hose.....it's a never ending series of chores....but, at least it keeps me from getting too bored.


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2020)

Those little "victories" are really satisfying.
I have no mechanical ability & it's rare for me to fix anything.  I was watching _"Ask This Old House"_ & they were fixing a bathroom door that was difficult to open & close because it was rubbing against the door frame.  I had the same problem; the top of the door would get jammed in the door frame.  I already tried shaving off part of the door & tightening the hinge screws, but that didn't help. 
The guys on the show explained that the problem was caused by earthquake activity slightly moving the door frame out of alignment.  They cut pieces of cardboard & put them under the hinge at the top or bottom of the door to change the angle.  I tried it.  One piece of cardboard at the top hinge was all it took to made the door open & close perfectly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2020)

Good for you!  You have to start somewhere.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 31, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I know how you feel.  My husband died 4 months ago, and since then, life has been full of challenges.  Everything is vastly complicated by the fact that I'm legally blind.  I have a lot of adaptive software and household stuff, but it can only do so much.   But yesterday, my new talking kitchen scale came in the mail, and I managed to assemble it, get the batteries in and figure out how to use it.  Which may not seem like a big deal, but try doing it with your eyes closed.  I've learned to embrace the small victories.


My mother became legally blind at 56 and lived with us for 26 years.  I often used bold colored  tape to put on appliance buttons or the washer/dryer turn knobs to help her easily see what to turn on/off.  The talking books from the state (audio books, but better quality) were wonderful for her.

If you have someone you can call to help you, that makes it so much easier. Hope you have a good magnifying glass that can help, also. Feel free to send a post to me about something that's really troubling you and I'll see if we can help out.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 31, 2020)

Liberty said:


> My mother became legally blind at 56 and lived with us for 26 years.  I often used bold colored  tape to put on appliance buttons or the washer/dryer turn knobs to help her easily see what to turn on/off.  The talking books from the state (audio books, but better quality) were wonderful for her.
> 
> If you have someone you can call to help you, that makes it so much easier. Hope you have a good magnifying glass that can help, also. Feel free to send a post to me about something that's really troubling you and I'll see if we can help out.



Thank you, I appreciate your offer.  You sound like a great resource.

I get the audio books from the state library and also sometimes buy them online.  The Commission for the Blind gave me this great software called ZoomText, which is a magnifier and reader, so I can still use my computer.  The colored tape sounds like a good idea.  My husband had used little plastic dots to mark all the appliances, so I can tell by feel where the controls are. I'm learning as I go, and all input is welcome!


----------



## Ceege (Jul 31, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> You tube's how to _______  (fill in the blank), has become my go to for fixing stuff.


That's a great tip I will take advantage of in time.  Thanks


----------



## Ceege (Jul 31, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Being a homeowner, I can't list the hundreds of things I've had to fix, over the years.  Being able to do so has probably saved me thousands of dollars.
> Just yesterday, I noticed a small puddle of water on the basement floor.  I was able to trace it to a small hole in the drain hose on the AC evaporator.  I just wound a bunch of electrical tape around the damaged area, and next time I go to a hardware store, I'll see if I can find a new hose.....it's a never ending series of chores....but, at least it keeps me from getting too bored.


Remember  the old tip that you can fix anything with WD40 and Duct tape?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ceege said:


> Remember  the old tip that you can fix anything with WD40 and Duct tape?


You forgot bailing wire. 
Old time farmers used it alot LOL.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2020)

My printer went nuts last night.
I need to print a very important document.

This morning I did some research, sweated, cursed... don't ask me how but I fixed the problem.  Yay!!


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2020)

Ceege said:


> Remember  the old tip that you can fix anything with WD40 and Duct tape?



If it's supposed to move and it doesn't,  use WD40.

If it's not supposed to move and it does, use duct tape.

That's all ya need to know.....


----------



## Manatee (Aug 9, 2020)

It would be good to check those directions and see if there is a date when it was first installed.   I did that and found that it was 17 years old.  I had saved an article from Consumers that said normal life expectancy was 10 years.  I had it replaced _before _it became a problem.  I am in my 80s, so I was willing to let a pro handle it.  I replaced the last one in a different home, but that was 16 years ago.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> My printer went nuts last night.
> I need to print a very important document.
> 
> This morning I did some research, sweated, cursed... don't ask me how but I fixed the problem.  Yay!!



Sounds like my usual way of dealing with my extremely temperamental printer. Mostly trial and error, sweating, cursing, and sometimes a touch of inspiration.  I never have any idea what I did to get it working again!


----------



## LindaB (Aug 10, 2020)

Ceege said:


> On my own for the first time and my hot water heater wasn't heating up. The pilot light had gone out.  I found the paperwork from when it was installed years ago, and read up on how to relight it.  I moved things out of the way, got 2 cushions out of a bin I had in the utility room - one to kneel on and one to rest my arm on - and moved the dial to _pilot_, held it in, and kept pushing the little black button til the blue light started to flash.  *Mission accomplished. *
> This may not seem like a big deal, but I have never been mechanically inclined.  I can usually figure something out if I have some _step by step_ directions, though.  I've always said, "If you can read, you can do just about anything".
> _I'm so proud of myself. _


My motto is "if I can find it on YouTube, it's a done deal."


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> My printer went nuts last night.
> I need to print a very important document.
> 
> This morning I did some research, sweated, cursed... don't ask me how but I fixed the problem.  Yay!!



The cursing was an indispensable component of success, I'm sure.  Anything electronic that goes haywire needs a lot of cursing before it goes right.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ceege said:


> On my own for the first time and my hot water heater wasn't heating up. The pilot light had gone out.  I found the paperwork from when it was installed years ago, and read up on how to relight it.  I moved things out of the way, got 2 cushions out of a bin I had in the utility room - one to kneel on and one to rest my arm on - and moved the dial to _pilot_, held it in, and kept pushing the little black button til the blue light started to flash.  *Mission accomplished. *
> This may not seem like a big deal, but I have never been mechanically inclined.  I can usually figure something out if I have some _step by step_ directions, though.  I've always said, "If you can read, you can do just about anything".
> _I'm so proud of myself._


I made sure I had pliers and big sissors always in the kitchen.  No one to ask to open the jar.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 10, 2020)

I , also made sure I had lists of doctors, have medications lists handy, a calendar for not only birthdays but doctor visits.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2020)

Ceege said:


> On my own for the first time and my hot water heater wasn't heating up. The pilot light had gone out.  I found the paperwork from when it was installed years ago, and read up on how to relight it. * I moved things out of the way, got 2 cushions out of a bin I had in the utility room - one to kneel on and one to rest my arm on *- and moved the dial to _pilot_, held it in, and kept pushing the little black button til the blue light started to flash.  *Mission accomplished. *
> This may not seem like a big deal, but I have never been mechanically inclined.  I can usually figure something out if I have some _step by step_ directions, though.  I've always said, "If you can read, you can do just about anything".
> _I'm so proud of myself._


*I was just flat out impressed with getting up and down from the floor!!!!  For some of us, that's the first big deal!
Atta boy girl!!  *


----------



## Ceege (Aug 10, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *I was just flat out impressed with getting up and down from the floor!!!!  For some of us, that's the first big deal!
> Atta boy girl!!  *


I know what you mean.  Luckily there was a table nearby that I could  brace myself with when I got up.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Getting up from the floor is a major accomplishment in these parts!  Before I get down on the floor for anything, I always make sure there is something nearby to lean on when I'm getting back up. Otherwise, fergeddaboutit!


----------



## Ceege (Aug 11, 2020)

Check out 'seniors getting up from floor' on YouTube.  There are several and worth watching for any little tips.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 12, 2020)

Sit on the floor.  Get up without using your hands or hanging on to anything.  Do this three times.  This is good for mobility.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 12, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Sit on the floor.  Get up without using your hands or hanging on to anything.  Do this three times.  This is good for mobility.


I don't EVEN want to get down on the floor!  I have had a total knee replacement and that just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Sit on the floor.  Get up without using your hands or hanging on to anything.  Do this three times.  This is good for mobility.


If I end up on the floor, from falling, someone has to come and get me up.  I cannot get up off the floor by myself.  Legs are too weak, spine is shot.  It is what it is.


----------



## LindaB (Aug 12, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Sit on the floor.  Get up without using your hands or hanging on to anything.  Do this three times.  This is good for mobility.


I'll watch you if you post it on YouTube


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> The cursing was an indispensable component of success, I'm sure.  Anything electronic that goes haywire needs a lot of cursing before it goes right.


If this is true then I should have zero technical difficulties


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 13, 2020)

LindaB said:


> I'll watch you if you post it on YouTube


Very funny, and yes, you would get a good laugh!  lol lol


----------



## jujube (Aug 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Sit on the floor.  Get up without using your hands or hanging on to anything.  Do this three times.  This is good for mobility.


I tried. I'm still down there. Who's gonna come over and help me get up?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 19, 2020)

this is a not so little problem----they said we could put in a renewal for a drivers licence 150 days before it expires on line at the dds---i did that and every thing went thru o k-except i had to have an eye check up-i did that-they are suppose to send you a temprary licence till yours comes due--i did all this in june and havent got anything--you call and you cant get thru--i called the dmv and you cant get thru there either-has any one else had this problem?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2020)

I never had that particular problem, but I have a feeling that all the bureaucracies have slowwwwed way down lately,  I applied for a mail-in ballot about a month ago, and just got an email today, saying it's being processed. 

Probably all you can do is stay on the phone until you get it resolved.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2020)

I save all docs on appliances I buy but sometimes there are tricks to fixing things. A couple years ago I was unscrewing my fridge water filter and it literally exploded off the line and flew by my head. It made a sound of a gun firing. The technician came out and said the cost of replacing the mechanism inside the fridge was ridiculous. He suggested he could bypass the filter closing off the water at no cost. So I bought a BRITA water filter and everything is fine and I saved a bunch of money thanks to him. He asked that I not tell his company what he did.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

Pecos said:


> As they say, "You go girl", we are proud of you. Having worked with numerous women in technical jobs I can assure you that they are every bit as capable of figuring out mechanical and electrical things as their male counterparts.


I realize there are technical things I can  do, and I do them if I have to.  But it bores the stuffin' out of me to do it.


----------

